# Low light plants for 55 gal



## tylermoney1 (May 4, 2013)

Trying to fill up a 55 gallon with stock fluorescent lights, and a single strip of hidden LEDs (that covers half the tank). Yes I realize this will be hard. I was thinking lots of Java fern and Java moss? Any suggestions?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Many anubias do well in low light. Crypt Wendtii is another


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Look on the end of those bulbs(2x24" ?) and if it says "All Glass" or Aqueon they will grow low light plants fair.
If it's 2x24" it will be expensive as 2 T8's @24" cost twice as much as 1x48" does. But you have 2 fairly good
options(and you will need to replace the bulbs sooner or later).
The most expensive would be the Zoo Med Ultra sun (6700K) but that bulb is about $18.
But Loew's has a "Daylight" GE bulb which(must)say on the side of the package 6500K for about $9.
I am sure that there are others, but I have had both of those and they grow plants well.
I had them in a shorter tank than yours, but without doing more bulbs or just a different light completely you
are going to have a hard time with the stock bulbs unless they are the kind I mentioned at first.
Since it's a tall tank, floating Hortworth will not take up too much room if trimmed and/or fenced off in a corner.
Also because it's tall Frog Bit will work well. Just throw out the excess.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's a picture of my 55 gal with 2 stock 18 inch florescent and 2 18 inch LED hidden lights. On the right, in front, are a type of Cript. In the back of that is moss on top of my Pleco's home. On the left is a Java plant on a rock, some grass with more Cript in front.
This is an older picture. Right now the Cript on the right needs to be thinned and the grass on the left is twice as thick.
DLH


----------



## tylermoney1 (May 4, 2013)

Donald Hansen said:


> Here's a picture of my 55 gal with 2 stock 18 inch florescent and 2 18 inch LED hidden lights. On the right, in front, are a type of Cript. In the back of that is moss on top of my Pleco's home. On the left is a Java plant on a rock, some grass with more Cript in front.
> This is an older picture. Right now the Cript on the right needs to be thinned and the grass on the left is twice as thick.
> DLH


Wow that's a lot of growth for stock lighting! Really gives me hope!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like you got it covered. The ones you mentioned, nearly any Aubias, nearly any Crypt and Vals all seem to do okay in lower light levels.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I forgot to say that I do add 1 cap full of Seachem Flourish at each weekly water change.

DLH


----------

